# Guaranteed Income Supplement and dependent child



## baxterboy (Apr 8, 2020)

I am a pensioner receiving OAS CPP and GIS.

How does having a depend child under 15 affect GIS?


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

baxterboy said:


> I am a pensioner receiving OAS CPP and GIS.
> 
> How does having a depend child under 15 affect GIS?


It doesn't affect GIS at all.


----------

